# No fish, but lots of dirt!



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

With no Guam fishing reports,all I can do is send a few pic of Kuwait and Iraq. I'm missing Mahi and Wahoo season in Guam for this! First picture is the Kuwait/Iraq border. All but the last two are Iraq.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. 

In the last pic with the fishing pier, would you recommend a penn spinfisher combo, or body armor and an IED for preferred tackle?



Hope your able to be back soon.



Mark


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics heard there is actually some fishing that can be done in baghdad at the palace.


----------



## magicbullet (Oct 1, 2007)

Why would anyone want to live there? I will be deployed on a platform that might be in Guam from time to time. I wish you were there. If you have some friends with a boat - PM me so just in case I can get out. That would be be great. Stay safe. Thanks for serving. I hope I will have internet. 

Mark


----------

